# Churchill RTA by E-Apothecary(Reload RTA Killer)



## CMMACKEM (12/9/17)

*






If anyone has tried it, please share your thoughts. Me want one.

Specs

Churchhill RTA Features:*


*24 mm diameter Unique*
*18 mm post-less deck*
*Four 2x3mm post holes*
*Durable post screws*
*One of the easiest RTA's to wick*
*Rebuildable while holding liquid*
*Generous, focused adjustable airflow*
*Polished 4 ml Ultem tank*
*Distinctive wide-bore Ultem tip*
*All PEEK insulators*
*Precisely CNC-machined 304 stainless steel*


*Oscuro Edition in Gun Metal and Stainless Steel Churchill RTA by E-Apothecary

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/9/17)

Oooh that looks pretty cool!

Thanks for sharing @CMMACKEM , keeping an eye out on this!


----------



## zadiac (12/9/17)

Nope, not a Reload killer, but nice though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/9/17)

zadiac said:


> Nope, not a Reload killer, but nice though.


Serious, Have you tried it? Let us know.

Are you into your flavor? If so what would you consider a Reload killer?

I have had my Reload for far too long, I need a new RTA.


----------



## zadiac (12/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Serious, Have you tried it? Let us know.
> 
> Are you into your flavor? If so why would you consider a Reload killer?
> 
> I have had my Reload for far too long, I need a new RTA.



I'm not considering a reload killer. Read my post again, I said "NOT a Reload killer", and I like my Reload very much. Don't know where you got the idea that I'm considering a "Reload killer". You are the one who posted "Reload Killer" in your topic name......lol


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/9/17)

zadiac said:


> I'm not considering a reload killer. Read my post again, I said "NOT a Reload killer", and I like my Reload very much. Don't know where you got the idea that I'm considering a "Reload killer". You are the one who posted "Reload Killer" in your topic name......lol



I know what you said. Typo from my side and corrected.

Have you tried the Churchill?

"If so what would you consider a Reload killer?"


----------



## PsyCLown (12/9/17)

What sort of price are we looking at here?


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/9/17)

PsyCLown said:


> What sort of price are we looking at here?



$85 - $ 110 I think.


----------



## PsyCLown (12/9/17)

So around the same price as the Petri and Reload. Looks cool but I still really enjoy my Petri


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/9/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So around the same price as the Petri and Reload. Looks cool but I still really enjoy my Petri



Try the Reload if you can, Better in my opinion.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Serious, Have you tried it? Let us know.
> 
> Are you into your flavor? If so what would you consider a Reload killer?
> 
> I have had my Reload for far too long, I need a new RTA.



If you looking for a quality RTA and something diffrent try a Taifun BT. I havent had mine for a week yet and still putting her through its paces before i give a report but the flavour on her is exceptional and shes really easy to coil/mesh and wick and best of all no leaks.

You can get the sxk version for around $22 which is what i did and i cant fault the quility in any way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I know what you said. Typo from my side and corrected.
> 
> Have you tried the Churchill?
> 
> "If so what would you consider a Reload killer?"



I have not tried it, but from what I can see of the design alone, I don't think it will be a Reload killer. I am very happy with my Reload. The flavor, for me, is not as good as my Ammit 25, but it's still pretty good. Very good airflow and easy to build on. No leaking or condensation at all, and that's my main pro with it. I'm not going to try the Churchill at all. I've already spent way too much money on tanks. The reload must be the last.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (13/9/17)

Reload is great however there are so many Tanks in the same vape class in my opinion. The conqueror mini is a brilliant tank for flavour, clouds and airflow, petri 24 or 22 just as good as the reload and then there is the Manta similar exterior design with better airflow and excellent flavour.

One thing about the reload is that it is leak proof well for me that is. no condensation nothing and no leaking through air slots

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/9/17)

zadiac said:


> I have not tried it, but from what I can see of the design alone, I don't think it will be a Reload killer. I am very happy with my Reload. *The flavor, for me, is not as good as my Ammit 25*, but it's still pretty good. Very good airflow and easy to build on. No leaking or condensation at all, and that's my main pro with it. I'm not going to try the Churchill at all. I've already spent way too much money on tanks. The reload must be the last.



I tried this for an evening. I prefer the Reload.


----------



## kev mac (14/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Oooh that looks pretty cool!
> 
> Thanks for sharing @CMMACKEM , keeping an eye out on this!


It's supported to be a good mouth to lunger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/9/17)

I'm usually pretty weary of the the hype train when it comes to new RTA's and RDA's as I've been burned a few times LOL.
However, I must say that of all of the RTAs I've owned, the Reload RTA is by far the best. 

The flavour is great, it doesn't leak, there's virtually no condensation, its super easy to build on, it looks fantastic.... I could go on...

However, if you are purely after flavour, then I'd have to say that you should rather focus your attention on RDA's as that is where you would usually get the best/most out of your eLiquids.

...And as far as RDA's go, the CSMNT is mindblowing and I'm really happy I invested in getting one...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

